# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم R3 Tool Pro تحديثات :  R3 Pro MTK 2.1 Is Released #Exclusive Update

## mohamed73

مرحباً بكم في التحديث الجديد لواجهة  R3 MTK    
أهلا و سهلاً بك في النسخة التي عملنا على إعادة برمجتها من 0
وذلك لتصحيح كل الأخطاء التي واجهت المستخدمين خلال الفترة السابقة 
حيث تم إعادة برمجة كل شيء من السرفر إلى الأداة 
حيث أن هذه النسخة تشتغل بطريقة مختلفة عن سبقاتها
حيث أنك الان تحتاج إلى Username و Password فقط 
و لقد قمنا بإرسل رسالة خاصة لجميع المستخدمين تحتوي على معلومات تسجيل الدخول الخاصة بهم 
الأن نتحدث عن الجديد في هذه النسخة   
أولاً *Reset Lock Encrypted*  و هي خاصية حصرية لدينا بطريقتنا الخاصة حيث أنها لا تقم بحذف ملفات من النظام
و تعمل على أغلب أنواع الأجهزة و إصدرات الحماية و إصدرات أندرويد من 5 إلى 9 
ثانياً *Disable Guest Mode* و هذه خاصية حصرية لدينا فقط
حيث تقوم بتوقف *Guest Mode*  حتى و إن كان محمي بكلمة سر 
ماهو *Guest Mode* هذا الوضع موجود في أجهزة التي تقوم برمجة نظامها شركة *Gionee*
و هو موجود في بعض هواتف مثل *Oppo* و *Condor* ...
و دوره هو إخفاء صورة المستخدم و جهات الإتصال و الإتصالات الواردة إلخ.. 
و كذالك قمنا بإضافة خاصية قراءة كلمة السر الخاصة بهذا الوضع بدون إيقافه
و أيضاً حصرياً قمنا بإضافة خاصية 
لدعم الأجهزة التي بيها بيانات مشفرة *Disable Guest Mode Encrypted*  و كذالك قمنا بإضافة خاصية جديدة 
لفرمطة أجهزة التي تعمل بنظام ملفات *ubifs*  و خاصية أخرى لقراءة جهات الإتصال من الأجهزة التي دمرت شاشتها أو بها مشكل في الفلاشة و عرضها   
و أما بقية الخصائص هي نفسها الخصائص القديمة
فقط قمنا بتصحيحها و دعم أكبر عدد من الأجهزة و المعالجات 
و الرائع في هذه النسخة 
هو دعم أجهزة السيكور بوت
وكما نعلم جميعاً أن هذا النوع من الأجهزة يحتاج إلى ملفات خاصة لتعامل معها 
و نحن بدورنا قمنا بإضافة تبويب  جديد تحت إسم *Package* الذي يمكنك من خلاله تحميل هذه الملفات و تثبيتها مباشرتاً في البرنامج   
أما بخصوص الاجهزة المدعومة
فالبرنامج يعمل حسب نوع المعالج و ليس الأجهزة
و المعالجات المدعومة فيكون حسب اللودر المحدد للبرنامج *MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin* 
 ( معالجات الجديد مزالت تحت التطوير في مرحلة التبويت فقط ) 
و أما الأجهزة التي بيها سيكور بوت هذه يتم تحديثها من حين لأخر
و تظهر في قائمة *Package*  *و الخبر الرائع هو أن هذه النسخة سوف تعمل لجميع المشتركين لدينا فقط حتى الذين إنتهى إشتراكهم
فقط لايمكنهم إستخدام خاصية* *Package* *و هذا جاء كتعويض منا على النسخة السابقة التي كان بها الكثر من الأخطأ*  و الأن رابط تحميل التحديث الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   R3 Pro Team
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Facebook
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

